# How Can I Restrict Others From Viewing My Scraps In Orkut?



## RoughGuy (May 9, 2007)

Hi friends, when i was searching in Orkut, some have disabled from viewing their Scraps and Photos, Can any one tell me how i can do that, i.e I dont want others to see my scraps and Photos..... Thanks in advance....


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (May 9, 2007)

Interesting i havent seen something like this. Are you sure about this ??


----------



## gauravakaasid (May 9, 2007)

havent noticed anything like it.......but this will be a great feature


----------



## satyamy (May 9, 2007)

i dont think this is available


----------



## blueshift (May 9, 2007)

yeah..not available. 

The only way not to make ur scrap book public is to delete all the scraps. I am doing it!


----------



## vish786 (May 9, 2007)

not at all possible...


----------



## rakeshishere (May 9, 2007)

There was a Link in Orkut...Where u could request for some NEW features in Orkut..I couldnt Find it..Will Tell Ya more ASAP!


----------



## sivarap (May 9, 2007)

feature not available. ya but at times the photos or scraps links don't work. But when u maximise the window, they work.


----------



## Akshay (May 9, 2007)

Deleting is d only option. No odr way out....


----------



## Garbage (May 9, 2007)

hey!! THINK .....

WE r using ORKUT to SHARE something (photos, etc.)
Why u want to hide those then ???

If u don't want to see ur photos/scraps then there is simple way.... *DON'T UPLOAD THEM *


----------



## aakash_mishra (May 9, 2007)

Please go here for what you need

I got this link on thinkdigit.com


----------



## RoughGuy (May 10, 2007)

*Thanks For ur replies friends.... I thought it was an option provided some where.....  *


----------



## aakash_mishra (May 10, 2007)

RoughGuy said:
			
		

> *Thanks For ur replies friends.... I thought it was an option provided some where.....  *




I think u haven't seen that link......  it is having orkut's new feature that restrict others from viewing ur scraps in orkut


----------



## MIT (May 10, 2007)

Well, Google may never do that.


----------



## esumitkumar (May 10, 2007)

bhai logon..seeing scraps of other frnds and knowing abt their life etc etc makes orkut so popular  .... doing a jasoos karamchand on them

agar orkut main scraps hide ho jaaye then orkut will be a BIG BIG FLOP .............


----------



## rakeshishere (May 10, 2007)

aakash_mishra said:
			
		

> Please go here for what you need
> 
> I got this link on thinkdigit.com



Thnx a Lot...I was talkin abt the Same Link which u have Posted


----------



## tanmoy_rajguru2005 (May 10, 2007)

see this

*www.orkut.com/Settings.aspx


----------



## infra_red_dude (May 10, 2007)

thats the beauty of orkut. that is one of the reasons for making orkut popular. as of now, no such feature has been implemented.


----------



## JhonCena (May 11, 2007)

May i know why dont want to sahre your scraps
if any scrap is not gud you can delete it


----------



## satyamy (May 13, 2007)

yes yes yes
thats true
their are some orkut hacks

we can disable someone to write scrap entries on our scrap book
& also we can disable someone to view our photos

One of my frind has orkut profile he showed me that he cannot view one of his friends photos & can even write him scarp
last month they has a very big fight & that frind guy has now disabled my frined to write any entried 

when he tries to click on the photos the mouse pointer (i.e. hand) changed into cursor (I Shape)
I tried it from my profile & i can see his photos & can also write scraps
but he cant

So their is some options or hacks

I have started searching for this................
will tell u as soon as i get it


----------



## bukaida (May 13, 2007)

You can restrict the view scrap but the scrap book is still accessable from
the number of scrap link.


----------



## RoughGuy (May 15, 2007)

satyamy said:
			
		

> yes yes yes
> thats true
> their are some orkut hacks
> 
> ...



*Atlast got one who faced same problem......*


----------



## satyamy (May 15, 2007)

RoughGuy said:
			
		

> *Atlast got one who faced same problem......*


yes folk 
what u was telling is true


----------



## satyamy (May 20, 2007)

I have seen this sometime before in digit forum
their is one software from which you can send the same scrap to all of your friend in Orkut
Do anyone knows this?


----------



## rakeshishere (May 20, 2007)

satyamy said:
			
		

> I have seen this sometime before in digit forum
> their is one software from which you can send the same scrap to all of your friend in Orkut
> Do anyone knows this?



Check them in Below link:
*orkutrix.com/orkutsoftware.html


----------

